# Tarmac SL4 vs Tarmac 2015



## aqualelaki (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi,
I'm in the market for S-Works Tarmac 2015. I'm looking for size 52 and have placed the order since August 2014 and I'm still waiting after 4 months. I was told that the challenge is that Specialized produces less for the smaller size unless it is size 54,56 or 58. 
Before placing the order, I test rode Tarmac Sport (just to make sure that's the right size) but never actually test ride S-Works Tarmac 2015.
Anyway, so I found S-Works SL4 (2014 model) at another bike shop. I test rode and like it and the shop can give me a good discount for that. 

But right now, I'm really curious the difference between SL4 and 2015 model. Does "Rider First Engineer" really make a difference? I even tried to call other stores in other city (200 miles from where I live) to see if they have size 52 in stock for 2015 model, but couldn't find any. If I ask this question to Specialized store then they will tell me the same from what I read in Specialized web site. 

I'm curious if anyone has tried both SL4 and 2015 and can share their experience.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

The 52 and 54 are almost identical. The reach is the same (1mm difference) and the stack is just a bit different (17mm).

Do you slam your stem all the way down to your headtube?
If not you can ride the 54 and fit it just fine. Promise.

For the 52 it should feel a bit softer and more compliant than the SL4 overall. For the 54 the rear triangle will be a bit softer but that's it.


----------



## aqualelaki (Sep 5, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> The 52 and 54 are almost identical. The reach is the same (1mm difference) and the stack is just a bit different (17mm).
> 
> Do you slam your stem all the way down to your headtube?
> If not you can ride the 54 and fit it just fine. Promise.


Yes, I slam my stem all the way down. Headtube is 120 vs 140, so it gives extra 2cm. The top tube is 537 vs 548. I believe I should be using 90mm stem, so I don't want to use a shorter stem (80mm) to compensate the length (it doesn't look good at all)


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

The length of the tubes in meaningless when fitting a bike. It's stack and reach you need to be looking at. But if you slam your short stem on a 52 then you're dialed to that size it seems. If you like a stiff bike, the SL4 would be a better choice for you.


----------



## aqualelaki (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah... I think I will be fit to size 52 for sure. I read that 2015 model is less stiffer than SL4 for a smaller size ( <56). It matters when turning while descending (this is what I read and saw the video from Specialized web site). But do I really notice a different? Anyway, thanks for your earlier suggestion.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I have a 54 SL4. I climb a lot, like all the time, so the stiffer rear triangle is a benefit to me. The new one apparently would help me descend better but I doubt it. I think the smallest size, the 49 was the one with poor turning. They're both very similar. Color may be the biggest difference between the two in reality.


----------



## aqualelaki (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah that's what my feeling about the difference between the two. It will be minor difference. The integrated seatpost clamp looks nice but I don't know how much vertical compliance will be added.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

IMO... if you want to wait, wait.... but it doesn't sound like you do, so get the SL4 on a discount and use that 'found' money towards wheels or something else.... They're both awesome bike and I think at your size, the differences between SL4 and new Tarmac will be minimal.. I think only riders at the extreme end of the size spectrum will really feel a difference.


----------

